

The One Startup That Keeps Facebook Awake At Night (2012) - bokmann
http://articles.businessinsider.com/2012-03-07/tech/31131093_1_facebook-ceo-mark-zuckerberg-mobile-experience

======
benologist
This isn't even an article it's just BI pumping out SEO links to their own BS.

------
mmanfrin

      Facebook tried, but failed, to buy Instagram last summer.
    

lol

